# Teflon



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I just took some candid shots of Teflon... He looks kind of short, but he's actually a really big boy. I keep telling myself I want to get this buck in good condition, but it hasn't happened yet. I try to feed him alfalfa and he puts his nose up at it, and he doesn't much care for grain (what kind of a goat is this?!) so he's pretty much on pasture. I'm pleased with how well he holds his weight considering what he's getting fed. He sired all of our 2013 kids and there were some really nice kids in that bunch. 

He's a yearling and is the sire to the doe in my avatar. She earned 10 points at her first show placing 2nd out of 41. Teflon may not be a show goat himself, but boy do I like that daughter of his that we kept!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Liberty, my favorite kid of his...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

That is a BIG goat 
:drool:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, he is.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, what a beefcake! And no grain & he doesn't like alfalfa? Apparently he doesnt need either!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He really stamped Liberty. They are so similar.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think he could use some weight still Nancy, but yea he is a really easy keeper! 

This is Liberty's brother. He lives in CA with Toth Boer Goats. I sure like these 2 kids of Teflon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you tried maybe putting him in an area, with just alfalfa hay and nothing else for a while. That would maybe get him to eat, as he gets hungry. 
Maybe he is getting too much browse and not hungry too? Have you found any type of grain, he might like, such as cob dry? If he eats that or something else at all, you can start a pinch of the 16% ect in there, so he can get the taste for it. Then slowly increase, Just a thought. 

He looks great for what he is eating. Saying he isn't a show animal, isn't fair IMO


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Posted at the same time Victoria LOL.

Yep, Crossfire is doing great. I love him


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I haven't tried that as I don't have a "dry lot" type area that is available.... With the rain coming I need to have them in a place with shelter. Oh well! He still looks like a well fed buck, even though he isn't!  

He still eats his grain, but not more than 1lb a day... He seems to be a happy buck and certainly isn't unhealthy, so that's good enough for me! He and Rich are on a huge pasture, so I'm sure that's why they don't care for the alfalfa... Our does eat it like they haven't eaten in weeks when we offer it to them!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a beefy boy!!! you have such nice looking goats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Teflon may not be a show goat?  Teflon is a show goat. Yep. Can't deny it...

He's the beefiest boy with the gnarliest colors, and you have to appreciate his beautiful daughter (even though I think she looks a LOT like her momma). He's stylish and correct and nicely represents a Boer buck

Doesn't have to go to shows to be a show goat- he's 'too cool' for that


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree totally, living on browse and pasture. He is what a buck should be. He is too naturally beautiful for the circuit. It is the for the same reasons that men find women like Jewel or Jennifer Aniston really attractive as opposed to Pamela Anderson. True beauty is recognizable and real. Teflon is a real world, tough guy, natural buck. No artificial colors, additives or preservatives needed. One of the best bucks I've seen on here!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you nchen7.  

Thank you Katelyn.  Teflon was shown right after we bought him at 6 m/o and he won his class both days... He might be a really nice show buck if he ate what every other show buck eats! Right now though he's just doing what bucks are supposed to do (well he only got 1 doe this year, but she kept him busy!), and is in healthy condition, but not what I would consider show condition! He might compete well, but not unless we got more weight on him. There are some incredible bucks over here that I see in the ring. 

Thank you russellp.  I am very happy with how he looks on almost strait pasture. Makes me curious as to what he could look like on show feed!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Four (still cant get used to the name but had fun naming a few does this year) ok "Darlin"goes through periods of time when he does not finish all his grain, so I offer the rest around lunchtime. Most of the time he'll finish. He's busy working.

And Pam, Crossfire looks terrific!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> He still eats his grain, but not more than 1lb a day... He seems to be a happy buck and certainly isn't unhealthy, so that's good enough for me! He and Rich are on a huge pasture, so I'm sure that's why they don't care for the alfalfa... Our does eat it like they haven't eaten in weeks when we offer it to them!


He looks like that on a pound of grain a day?! Are you sure they're not lard pellets? When do you want to ship him to Kansas? Obviously he's eating you out of house and home, so I mean really, it's the least I could do. 

Have you looked at what you have for browse in your pasture? It's possible that some of those plants could have a higher protein/nutrition count that what you initially thought. Otherwise I think you just happen to have a magic Boer- he looks really good.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a gracious offer... aren't you nice! Hmmm, I think he'll stay here for a while longer! Teflon is going to Kansas next year after we use him again though actually.  Not sure what part of KS, but I know he's going there! 

We have a LOT of clover in our fields... I know that the clover here is really high in protein and the goats absolutely love it! That and I think we may have wild alfalfa growing out there too..?


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> What a gracious offer... aren't you nice! Hmmm, I think he'll stay here for a while longer! Teflon is going to Kansas next year after we use him again though actually.  Not sure what part of KS, but I know he's going there!
> 
> We have a LOT of clover in our fields... I know that the clover here is really high in protein and the goats absolutely love it! That and I think we may have wild alfalfa growing out there too..?


The clover would definitely do it. We have some of the "wild alfalfa" in our fields too- not sure what it is exactly, but it sure looks the same- I wish it would spread! Any type of legume like clover/alfalfa/lespedeza is going to have a higher protein count and better feed value overall- as long as your animals aren't prone to bloat you're lucky to have the free feed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Nancy D. 



I am impressed on how well Crossfire is growing and putting on weight, he took after his Sire's, easy keeper genetics, he is huge for his age and is already smelling bucky, LOL :sigh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Speaking of putting one weight... 

Like father like daughter... CHUBBY!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OMGoodness, she is Awesome  Look at her.:thumbup::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

But Victoria, I thought you raised goat not hogs. 
She really is a big beautiful girl, have you decided who to breed to yet?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  She is one chunky goat! 

Yea, either "GJT1 A1 Chicken on a Chain" (Ruger son by an EN Collateral Damage daughter) or "RM 50-Sugar-Rey" . I have semen from both bucks now... just not sure which to use on her! I was thinking Sugar-Rey would be good for her? But Chicken would help add more style I think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She would do Awesome, with any of them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope she would!


----------

